
Journalists and Technologists Should Collaborate to Build More Trustworthy Media - timlangeman
http://www.openpolitics.com/articles/the-webs-original-design-1965-would-have-exposed-fake-news-better.html
======
timlangeman
1) What do you think of the Neotext expanding citation system featured in the
article?

2) What do you think of the Al Gore and Sarah Palin Fake News examples?

3) What do you think of the idea of modifying the browser to support
contextual quotations without requiring the user to leave the source page?

4) What do you think about the idea of modifying video systems like Youtube to
provide greater context to video clips?

